# Grubhub 1099



## nethru (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone get it yet? It's only one I'm missing and getting real close to that 1/31 deadline for them. Have gotten several emails from them stating it was coming soon but still nothing...


----------



## nethru (Jan 29, 2018)

It's Feb 1 and still no electronic 1099-NEC. Anyone else get it via the App?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Still waiting impatiently.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I got a 1099-NEC from them ... it came in an email about 3 wks ago.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I have learned that GH driver support is no better than Uber. I can't tell you how many attempts I have made to get my 1099. It won't download in the app, I'm assuming that is a global issue hence this thread?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> I got a 1099-NEC from them ... it came in an email about 3 wks ago.


I have yet to receive my Grubhub 1099 despite a number of attempts. But I need clarification, an email I received said the 1099 shows total gross including fees. How do we get the actual income figure?


----------

